# exhaust manifold studs



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a broken stud on my exhaust manifold (or atleast thats what a really think it is.... it sounds like an exhaust leak and its coming from that area in the back)just wondering if any of you knew of a link for replaceing the rear studs on the VE motor... i cant go on maxima.org right not, its messed up so any links would help
thanks
steve


----------

